# Can Someone Help Me ??



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys I have a Raytheon HBS series RL70RC it says in the book to use C-MAP. I don't have the right stuff to do it i guess and I need some numbers loaded bad. I'll PAY someone to load it for me it has a chart card in it please let me know.....Thx:thumbsup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

realstreet said:


> Hey guys I have a Raytheon HBS series RL70RC it says in the book to use C-MAP. I don't have the right stuff to do it i guess and I need some numbers loaded bad. I'll PAY someone to load it for me it has a chart card in it please let me know.....Thx:thumbsup:


Bluewater ship store will load it slap full for 50 bucks. Call up there and ask for Scott. 
Bluewater ship store in foley, alabama


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> Bluewater ship store will load it slap full for 50 bucks. Call up there and ask for Scott.
> Bluewater ship store in foley, alabama


Thanks for the info I'll give him a call :thumbsup:


----------

